# NYC Restaurant Recs



## mr drinky (Oct 10, 2015)

First off, I am not going to NYC, but my wife is. She asked me what restaurants I would recommend, and outside of the big names (i.e., Momofuku, La Bernardin, Per Se etc.) I don't know crap about NYC dining. And it is a bit overwhelming for me to consider. 

Any suggestions would be nice. No restrictions on diet, price etc. Just good food where reservations are obtainable. 

Sorry for the drive by posting. I haven't been on the forum much. 

Karring


----------



## TheDispossessed (Oct 10, 2015)

Wow there's so much here its kinda hard to say. I honestly feel its a lot of meaningless noise these days, you're average trendy young chef restaurant with seasonal this and that small plates to share and cocktails nobody really wants. In general I'd suggest avoiding those places at all cost. If it looks super hip and has a clean little shopping list menu (Sunchokes - apple, seeds, lardo - $17) it probably won't be memorable and will certainly be expensive. 
Sorry I can't actually help but I feel maybe some old classic places and holes in the wall will be the best and worth a visit. 
good luck
Matteo


----------



## easy13 (Oct 10, 2015)

Prune


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 10, 2015)

Yeah, it is a bit of a hard question to answer. I admit it. If I weren't so lazy today and mostly done with a bottle of champagne, I'd probably look into it more myself, but at the end of the day it feel like researching places to eat in Paris -- and that sucks. 

Maybe someone will have a true nugget, hole-in-the wall bar, or something new worth trying. We'll see.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 10, 2015)

easy13 said:


> Prune



Prune looks pretty good. 

k.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Oct 10, 2015)

Haven't eaten here, but did have a few delicious cocktails. I bring it up as it's on my list next time I travel up. Beauty and Essex. Hands down one of the sexiest places I've been to. Plus there's a pawn shop up front to boot. (You have to walk through it to get into the actual restaurant)


----------



## Chuckles (Oct 11, 2015)

Very good pastas and a well run restaurant at Michaeal White's Osteria Morini. I was there earlier this year and loved it. 

http://www.osteriamorini.com/index.php?action=mobile_landing

I've never been but I just sent my in-laws to Lafayette Grand Cafe and Bakery and they loved it. It is a good one to have in the quiver because it can cover any need from sit down meal to quick pastry and coffee and is open morning through night. 
Andrew Carmellini is somebody we should be able to trust. 

http://lafayetteny.com


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 11, 2015)

I'll vouch for Prune too. Bruno is nice too for pizza and drinks near union square


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the recommendations everyone. Every one looks amazing to me -- and now I wish I were going too. 

With that said, I was just scouring another forum and found these recs. Anything stick out as good or bad, must, or avoid?

Amor y Amargo (cocktails)
Attaboy (cocktails)
Dead Rabbit (cocktails)
Marea
Batard
Little Park
The NoMad
ABC Kitchen
Maialano
Alta
L'Artusi 
Alla'Onda 
Jungsik
Estela
Charlie Bird
Sessanta


----------



## TheDispossessed (Oct 11, 2015)

Have basically heard just good things about pretty much everything on the list.


----------



## b2kk258 (Oct 13, 2015)

Basta Pasta and Totto Ramen are my fav


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 13, 2015)

Kokage for sure! 100%


----------



## Noodle Soup (Oct 13, 2015)

There is so much variety in NYC I don't know how anyone can pick for someone else. I like the Queen of Sheba but maybe Ethiopian is not your thing etc. If she is doing any Broadway plays, there is Theater Row Café. A friend of mine owns it.


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 15, 2015)

Noodle Soup said:


> There is so much variety in NYC I don't know how anyone can pick for someone else. I like the Queen of Sheba but maybe Ethiopian is not your thing etc. If she is doing any Broadway plays, there is Theater Row Café. A friend of mine owns it.



I love Ethiopian food, and I took her to an amazing place in DC once and she liked it. I'll throw it out there. I think she definitely wants to hit Prune and that Beauty and Essex one evening. And Osteria Morini looks fabulous too. Now I want to go to NYC.

k.


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 20, 2018)

I am bumping this, because I am heading to NYC on Thursday. If anyone has any new recommendations, I'd be interested in checking them out. 

I'll actually be staying in Brooklyn, so anything on that side of the river is game too. 

My wife and I are taking a short vacation, and then I am hanging around to go to the Jawbreaker show -- so Thursday through Monday I will be in the area. 

k.


----------



## panda (Feb 21, 2018)

Go to Chinatown, find a basement place where the staff speaks zero engrish and the menu is full of scary looking sh*t. Get the spring chicken.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 21, 2018)

If you want a buttermilk fried Chicken sandwich on a blue cheese biscuit with whiskey pickles you could always come to my place. The Astorian in Queens.


----------



## panda (Feb 21, 2018)

you had me at whiskey pickles, tell me more!!!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 21, 2018)

sachem allison said:


> If you want a buttermilk fried Chicken sandwich on a blue cheese biscuit with whiskey pickles you could always come to my place. The Astorian in Queens.



I just might take you up on that Son.

k.


----------



## sachem allison (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm there everyday this week except Thursday. We open at 4 on Friday and noon on Saturday and Sunday. If you come


----------



## buffhr (Feb 21, 2018)

I can recommend bâtard, been there in the past was great!


----------



## mr drinky (Feb 25, 2018)

Im upstairs eating the chicken and biscuit sandwich.


----------



## bkultra (Feb 25, 2018)

mr drinky said:


> Im upstairs eating the chicken and biscuit sandwich.



happy belated


----------



## Jlc88 (Mar 6, 2018)

sachem allison said:


> If you want a buttermilk fried Chicken sandwich on a blue cheese biscuit with whiskey pickles you could always come to my place. The Astorian in Queens.



I'm in Astoria, and wasn't aware! Will give it a go one day.


----------



## steelcrimp (Mar 6, 2018)

Estela was very good, I recommend it. If shes going out with friends, definitely go to a korean bbq place in K-town. They're practically open all night and a great hangout spot for a bigger group.


----------

